# Deeznuts : Evolved



## Deeznuts (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm baaaaack. I've taken an internet break for quite sometime as some of you may have noticed. What am I upto now? Still training until I bleed, but i've transformed myself. 

Those who followed my last journals know I had reoccuring back problems, I eventually came to the conclusion that I needed some time off of powerlifting (don't worry i'll be back). But, for now, i've picked up my original passion - bodybuilding. I've been training hardcore for about three months and have reached a weight of 146. Remember that my competition weight was a mere 123 so this is quite the accomplishment, especially for a hardgainer such as myself.

I have a very extreme diet - consuming 7 to 8 MEALS a day just to feed my metabolism. I'm trying to eat as clean as possible, but i'm allowed to cheat every once in a while if I feel like it.

I'm still relatively lean - abs are somewhat visible still. Planning to compete in my first show this summer.

About to go do a chest workout, i'll be sure to post results, full diet, and supplements when I return!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 1, 2005)

hell yea.  great to have you back, my freind.  now wheres that t-shirt you promised me.. or was the shit in a brown bag that was left in flames on my door step from you? ha.  just playing.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

what up deez....any meets coming up?  Will you be competing in a heavier weight class now?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet man, I thought you more or less left for good when you said you joined another forum or something ! I'll look forward to following this.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> hell yea.  great to have you back, my freind.  now wheres that t-shirt you promised me.. or was the shit in a brown bag that was left in flames on my door step from you? ha.  just playing.



New shirts were never actually made bro - lost contact with the person that was making them. I'll see what I can do tommorow though lol I had a few local requests for the shirt as well.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 1, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Sweet man, I thought you more or less left for good when you said you joined another forum or something ! I'll look forward to following this.




Haha - no. Knowledge is power in this sport. I learn as much as I can about everything everywhere I go. Ironmags is my home though


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what up deez....any meets coming up?  Will you be competing in a heavier weight class now?



P-funk...plan to compete this summer after my first show. I'll cut down for the bodybulding show and will compete around where my weight falls. I don't see myself making it back to 123 again though! We'll see what happens  

I make sure to keep squat, deads, and bench heavy throughout my workouts so i'll be ready still when the time comes.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 1, 2005)

Have a lot of labs to do tonight for school so this is going to be a short recap of my first "evolved" workout:

CHEST
Bench Press
Hammer Strength
Cable Flyes
Military Press
Unweighted dips to failure

TRIS
Incline Overhead Dumbell Tricep Extension
Cable Tricep Extension
Close Grip Bench Press

CALVES
Standing Calve Raises - hard and heavy! These are my weak point so I train them quite frequently in my new routine.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 2, 2005)

Busy day today - no w/o.

Had school, doing labs now, then go to work till 10 pm.

Had a large and EXCELLENT sushi lunch so at least my belly is happy


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Good to see you back around the way.  I was always thoroughly impressed by the weights you put up at a bodyweight of 123.  Did you also compete at 114 at one time?


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 2, 2005)

CowPimp - yes, I competed as a 114 my junior year. I believe there is still a journal from that years state championship lurking somewhere around here...


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 3, 2005)

GREAT workout today 

HAMS
Barbell Squat
135x15
225x12
315x6
365x5
405x5
Bottom Squat (ass literally hit the floor)
135x15
185x12
225x10
Legg Press
225x12
315x12
405x10
505x8
Leg Curls 
*Did unilaterals and over to two legged - can't remember the weights lol

BICEPS
Alternate Isolated Dumbell Curls
Preacher Cable Curls
Alternate Cable Curls
Straight Bar Curls (to failure)

FOREARMS
Horizontal Wrist Curls
Vertical Wrist Curls

Began tanning today...just 5 min lol Haven't tanned since April and am white as a ghost!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2005)

Holy shit, you are one strong dude on those squats .

 Somehow, I don't think 430 is your 1RM on squats anymore


----------



## AndrewSS (Dec 3, 2005)

whoa... your numbers are amazing wow


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 4, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Holy shit, you are one strong dude on those squats .
> 
> Somehow, I don't think 430 is your 1RM on squats anymore




LOL Thanks...but i've gained a little weight so it takes away some of the pride.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

Welcome back bro.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back bro.




Thanks man - good to be back


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 6, 2005)

Yesterday's workout:

Lats
Lat Pulls (Wide Grip)
T-Bar Rows
Pulley Rows
Lat Pulls (Narrow grip leaning back)
Pull Ups

Calves
Standing Calve Raises
Seated Calve Raises

Abs
Hanging Leg Raises
Full range situps

First day since powerlifting back on abs...lol


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 6, 2005)

Today: Deeznuts are hurtin (haha)

QUADRICEPS
Front Squats
_I've begun to incorporate these prior to powerlifting. I hated them at first, but now I use them at least twice a month to really isolate and hit my quads!
Good form is a must so you'll notice I don't go too heavy on these as compared to my normal barbell squats._
1x12 135 pds.
1x10 185 pds.
1x10 205 pds.
2x8 225 pds.

Leg Extensions
_Just as I do leg curls, these are performed uni lateral and then double leg to really hit and striate the quadricep! Weights and reps very - I do it till it hurts! I use the whole stack my last couple sets for double legged (250 pds) and if i'm feeling good will pin more weight on there._

Smith Machine Lunges
3x10 each leg - these are hard on my knees so I rarely exceed 195 - the key is to keep good form and take it low.

SHOULDERS
Barbell Shoulder Press
_My first time EVER doing these believe it or not - i've always favored variations of this exercise and for awhile anything overhead was out of the question due to my injury. Didn't exceed 175 just in case._

Upright Rows
3x8-15

Shrugs
3x15 (hold at top)

Dumbell Raises
3x12

Standing Dumbell Flyes
3x8


*PERSONAL NOTE: DO NOT COMBINE THESE TWO MUSCLE GROUPS - WAY TOO INTENSE!!*


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 6, 2005)

*My Supplements*

I keep it simple aside from food I don't need much. I'm a creature of habit so I still use ON's 100% Whey for my daily protein intake.

I started using BSN's No-Xplode a while back, but am now cycling off it. Great product for energy and pumps. It's effect has seem to stop now as it's only making me run to the toilet and feel nauseaus as compared to giving me good pumps. I'll try it again in a few months and see what happens.

Dextrose - part of my PWO shake
Vitamin B12 - to help metabolize my protein 
Vitamin C - it's cold season - why not?
Airborne - more vitmain C, echanecia (spelling?), and some essential amino acids. can you tell I hate getting sick?


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 6, 2005)

*Post Workout*

Your post workout meal is very important. Here is mine:

12 oz. Gatorade w/ 2 tbsp. Dextrose (spike those insulin levels baby!)
1 1/2 scoops of 100% Whey 
1 Cup Rice

Everything I need to replenish my body after a hard workout. Keep in mind i'm in my off season so the sugar and carb intake isn't monitored to an extreme.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> *PERSONAL NOTE: DO NOT COMBINE THESE TWO MUSCLE GROUPS - WAY TOO INTENSE!!*



Indeed.  When I did a a split routine, legs always got their own day.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 7, 2005)

I split my quads and hams up so I always wind up doing another muscle group with them (these muscles are way too big to hit everything in one day). I just need to stick to the smaller muscle groups (ie. biceps, calves, abs, etc.) lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hrmm... When I did a 3 day split, I've tried a chest/shoulder/tri day, leg day, and back/bi day...... Later I tried chest/tris, legs/shoulders, and back/bis.... I actually kind of liked the leg/shoulder day, but there was very little volume for shoulders, I think it was 6 working sets.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

deez, what was the NO-xplode energy and pump like?  is there any way to describe it?  as for the fact that your cycling off now, you should consider Creatine Ethyl Ester in the future.  I live by that stuff, it's excellent.

as for your other supplements, we pretty much do the exact same thing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

I tried NO-Xplode over the summer... I don't really like it all that much. Out of all the kinds of products like that, I like VNS Jacked the best. Right now I'm using CEE each day and taking Energized Xpand before workouts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

whats energized xpand?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2005)

by the way, i found this video of deez doing some bicep curls here.

http://poststuff2.entensity.net/120705/media.php?media=momma.wmv


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

Haha... That video is awesome, saw it over in open chat yesterday. Energized Xpand is basically CEE + caffeine and I think there's NO2 in there but I'm not 100%... here's a link http://www.1fast400.com/p1829_Energized_Xpand_Dymatize.html

I like it better than NO Xplode, but not as much as VNS Jacked.


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> deez, what was the NO-xplode energy and pump like?  is there any way to describe it?  as for the fact that your cycling off now, you should consider Creatine Ethyl Ester in the future.  I live by that stuff, it's excellent.
> 
> as for your other supplements, we pretty much do the exact same thing.




Wasn't so much the pump I loved, but the awesome energy rush it gave me the first couple of months. I will lay off creatine products period for a while before I pick up back with CEE


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> by the way, i found this video of deez doing some bicep curls here.
> 
> http://poststuff2.entensity.net/120705/media.php?media=momma.wmv




LMAO good stuff!


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, btw the long hair is long gone


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 8, 2005)

Today's workout

CHEST
 Barbell Bench Press
105x12
135x10
155x8
185x5
205x4
225x3
245x2

Hammer Strength
3x6-12

Cable Flyes
4x6-15

Dips
1xto failure

BICEPS
Alternate Isolated Dumbell Curls
4x6-12 followed by drop set
Cable Preacher Curls
4x6-15
Barbell Curl
3x6-10


----------



## Deeznuts (Dec 12, 2005)

What a horrid weekend!

The chicken I ate Friday night before bed had been in the fridge a bit too long - wow, was I sick. Spent the good majority of Saturday and Sunday running to the toilet. Tried to keep myself as hydrated as possible, but i'm sure I lost a lot of weight - actually I KNOW I did. lol What a bummer. Was well enough last night to work and study. Today is my LAST final for the semester, i'm so excited. Going to focus on nothing but training for the next month.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 21, 2006)

And the bulking ends!

Final weight: 155 pds. (+32)

Will be posting pics along with pics of me when I was only 114. I'm very negative about my physique, but even I notice i've thickened up a little! lol


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya bud, you're back !


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heya bud, you're back !



Lots has changed and i'm super busy. Working two jobs, going to school, working on my personal trainer liscense and now have a baby! Things are crazy!

Today's workout 

QUADS
Front Squats 
Unilateral Extensions
Leg Extensions
Smith Machine Lunges

CALVES
Standing Calve Raises
Seated Calve Raises


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Lots has changed and i'm super busy. Working two jobs, going to school, working on my personal trainer liscense and now have a baby! Things are crazy!



Sounds like life is getting crazy man.  Good luck; it's good to see you back.  Some oldies to the board are coming back lately.  It's great.

Do you think you're done with powerlifting, or do you plan on doing some competing in higher weight classes?


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 28, 2006)

We'll see what happens. Right now i'm concentrating on my bodybuilding debut. I've actually healed from most of my powerlifting injuries and have begun to train heavy on squat, bench, and deadlift again. If not for powerlifting, to add mass. 

The answer to your question is, yes, I will most likely compete again when I get around to it - just need to accomplish some other goals first lol

Hope all is going well for you man!

Am working at the gym right now - tonight's hams and calves - will post my routine when i'm all done


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 28, 2006)

BTW - I added you to my myspace


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> BTW - I added you to my myspace



I saw that.  Everyone is on that thang.  Heh.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay guys, instead of opening a new journal, I will be continuing on this one as my goals are exactly the same.

Things have been hectic and my stress levels have been through the roof. I have a 6 mos. old and have moved in with my girlfriend, and am barely scraping by monthly. I am a full time student still and am working as a personal trainer while helping out with managing a gym around 30 hrs. a week.

There is just not enough time in the day. I am averaging around 5-6 hours of sleep a night which is not ideal.

I am however more strict and religious about my diet than I have ever been. I am getting around 365 grams of protein a day. Training is hardcore and intense. My new training partner is 6'5", 280 and a beast. I'm back to doing the baisc compound, hardcore movements that made me fall in love with weight training.

The plan is to compete sometime in 2007.

What's more is I now suffer from severe anxiety, I didn't ask for this and the onset was very sudden. I don't condone drug use, but I will discuss it on here as it is a part of my life and therefore should be included in my journal. I have a prescription to Xanax, which I need just to be NORMAL and less anxious. However, my sleeping problems persisted, and even though I was tired, I couldn't ACTUALLY sleep. I have begun to use marijuana (about a joint's worth) every evening to enable me to take in those last minute calories and get good and rested. I consider the purpose of marijuana in my life almost medicinal. Doing it this way I have experienced no negative side effects aside from feeling extremely thirsty in the morning.

I hope to kick this habit once I can get my life back on track, but like I said, things are hectic, and my body has reacted appropriately to the stress.

Today was actually an off day - I will hit chest tommorow. I've got about 5 more weeks of intense training and then it's time to take some time off.

I'm weighing around 167 right now, still not chemically enhanced


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn, life sounds like it got crazy, but you're doing what you must.  Keep at it and don't let yourself get too burnt out.  Good luck sir.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey man, glad to see you're back... You got more than enough shit on your plate to deal with, that's for sure. 

Good luck with your goals. Still insanely strong for your BW, that's for sure.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Appears to be a cool journal to follow. :dancerL


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 21, 2006)

I appreciate the following guys  As I said before, I am coping with several injuries right now, one of which is a severe tendon pull in my left wrist (thanks to me pushing it one step too hard on the Hammer Strength incline). As of today, this has begun acting up again. I believe it's from applying pressure to my morning client as we did her deep tissue stretching.  I will attempt a chest workout today anyways, but the numbers might not be that impressive LOL Will post results as soon as i'm done.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 21, 2006)

Flat Barbell Bench Press
45x15
135x15
185x12
225x10
275x6

Incline Barbell Bench Press

135x15
185x10
225x8

Wide-Grip Incline Smith Machine Press

135x15
185x12
185x12

Incline Cable Cross-Overs
(Weight on each side)
60x15
80x15
90x12
100x10

As I am bodybuilding, I find it necessary to focus on and put emphasis on lagging muscle groups. Hardly EVER will you find someone with an overdeveloped upper chest. It is usually the other way around - the lower chest looking more massive than the upper chest. It is my goal by doing upper chest oriented workouts such as this, that I may build a more rounded symetrical chest. I still include decline presses and flyes, just not as regular as incline movements.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, those numbers are no good at all (sarcasm). Awesome workout.


----------



## fufu (Sep 21, 2006)

Good shit. Crazy weight to lift ratio. You should post some recent pics. From what I think, you have put on quite a bit of pounds since the photos in your gallery.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 23, 2006)

Haha yes I have. I'll get to it man!


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a couple of pics on my cell from a couple of weeks ago. They are crappy quality but i'll find a way to upload and post these


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

noice.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 25, 2006)

Arm day baby!

BICEPS

Preacher Curls
Alternate DB Incline Curls
Lying Cable Curls

TRICEPS

Rope Tricep Ext.
Incline Over-head DB Ext.
Unilateral Cable Ext.

Weights are going decent. I have tightened up my diet the past couple of weeks signifigantly. I will be treating the next ten weeks as a preliminary contest prep to see how my body reacts to different dieting methods. So far, I have cut six pounds quite easily. I am also now incorperating cardio. After i'm done with this "trial diet", I will bulk again until spring, then it's time to cut, and finally jump on stage!

I will be competing at the NPC Heart of Texas. Not a big show, but a good one to get my feet wet with.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Bodybuilding contest?


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes sir


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 27, 2006)

A day in the life of Deeznuts

5:15
Wake up - 1 1/2 cups of coffee
5:50
2 Scoops ON Whey Protein
1 Cup Oats
6-8AM 
Train Clients
8 AM
Grocery Shopping
8:50 AM
8 Egg Whites, 2 Whole Eggs
1 Cup Oats
9-12AM
Watch daughter/course work
She's 6 mos. old and very needy, so I don't often get an incredible load of work done. LOL
12:00 AM
2 Eye of Round Steaks
1 Cup/Rice
1 Sm. Salad
3:00 PM
1 Can Tuna
1/2 Cup Pasta
SUPPLEMENTS
3:45-5:00 TRAIN
(4-10PM I'm at work, running the gym and training additional clients)
5:15 PM
2 Scoops Whey
1 Lg. Sweet Potato
8:15 PM
1 Lg. Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brocolli
1 Cup Rice
10:15 PM
2 Scoops Whey
11:00
BED


----------

